# Switch Hitters



## madonafly

This is the FLY FISHING portion of the forum, so I am going to ask;
How many are total fly fishing and how many switch to bait or spinning?

I can see that latter for Ice fishing and some Salt Water. I know nothing about Salt Water fly fishing so I am not going there.

Some say for deep water species, but Walleye and Lakers can be caught on a fly.


----------



## Grandpa D

I was almost 100% fly for about 15 years.
Then I started chasing bass and found that I did better with soft plastics, when fishing for them.
Now I use what ever tackle is the best for what I'm fishing for.
Wiper on a fly is a blast though!!!


----------



## MKP

I mostly use spinning gear, throwing hardware. I only use bait when I'm on the ice. I fly fish several times a year and mostly rivers, but I use spinning gear 90% of the time.


----------



## madonafly

MKP said:


> I mostly use spinning gear, throwing hardware. I only use bait when I'm on the ice. I fly fish several times a year and mostly rivers, but I use spinning gear 90% of the time.


 Why do you fly at all?


----------



## GaryFish

When I fish for me, its fly fishing. But I take my kids out most of the time, so I've returned to my roots of spin and bait fishing. My son is starting to get an interest in fly fishing now, so that will be cool. But for now, my kids enjoy casting spinner and bait, so that's what I do. 

But when its just me, to feed my fishing soul, it is fly fishing. And when I really need the kind of thing that fly fishing does to a person, it is nothing but a royal wulff tied by me, cast with my bamboo rod, to native trout on a free flowing stream. It is a beautiful thing.


----------



## ckamanao

I try to toss flies as much as possible. But most of the time I'm with the kids and i spend so much time helping them, its just easier if i do what they are doing, whether dunking worms or tossing spinners. 
Even so, I still have my fly rod sticking out of the back of my vest, just it case. 8)


----------



## MKP

madonafly said:


> MKP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly use spinning gear, throwing hardware. I only use bait when I'm on the ice. I fly fish several times a year and mostly rivers, but I use spinning gear 90% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you fly at all?
Click to expand...

Its fun :roll:


----------



## flyguy7

I always enjoy ice fishing season because it is much easier to drink beer than when fly fishing. And the stronger stuff keeps you warm when the pac boots and bibs won't....


----------



## troutwhisperer

I too am like Grandpa D for the past 15yrs or so it,s been strickly flyfishing , now that I,m a bit older I dont wade the rivers as much as I use to, due to a bad knee.but still will flyfish rivers most of the time. I sold my pontoon boat and now have a boat that I find it easier to troll hardware, but I will stop at times and flyfish from my boat. Bottom line is flyfishing is much more fun for me and perferred method of fishing but will adapt to whats working best, or the conditions,


----------



## campfire

I do not consider myself a fly fishing purest but the vast majority of my fishing is fly fishing. I just think it is more fun to catch a fish on a fly rod even trolling. I do use a spinning rod when hiking and packing into the Uintas for convenience and efficiency particularly when there there is very little room for back casts.


----------



## madonafly

campfire said:


> I do not consider myself a fly fishing purest but the vast majority of my fishing is fly fishing. I just think it is more fun to catch a fish on a fly rod even trolling. I do use a spinning rod when hiking and packing into the Uintas for convenience and efficiency particularly when there there is very little room for back casts.


As far as back casting...I rarely do it. Check out this video

http://www.midcurrent.com/video/clips/w ... cs_05.aspx


----------



## Pez Gallo

I use the equipment that the conditions dictate or whatever rod is looking the best to me.

It would be interesting to know why this question came up.

It's interesting to me those who consider themselves to be serious fishermen and only do one or the other. I think that people who only flyfish don't really know how to use a spinning or casting rod correctly with various presentations, otherwise I really believe they would do it more often because it is really fun. For those who only spinfish, I believe the same to be true. Flyfishing can be a ton of fun.

It's kind of like someone who only dates blondes. What a boring life.

It's all about personal preference, but a lot of people are missing out.


----------



## madonafly

Pez Gallo said:


> I use the equipment that the conditions dictate or whatever rod is looking the best to me.
> 
> It would be interesting to know why this question came up.
> 
> It's interesting to me those who consider themselves to be serious fishermen and only do one or the other. I think that people who only flyfish don't really know how to use a spinning or casting rod correctly with various presentations, otherwise I really believe they would do it more often because it is really fun. For those who only spinfish, I believe the same to be true. Flyfishing can be a ton of fun.
> 
> It's kind of like someone who only dates blondes. What a boring life.
> 
> It's all about personal preference, but a lot of people are missing out.


No dark motive behind the post....curious you would look for one..LOL


----------



## lehi

I fly fish about 90% of the time. I used to spin fish a lot, I still do but I really enjoy tying my own flies and making them look like the bugs that are in the water. However, I have a lot of buddies that don't fly fish. So sittin down in a camp chair and throwing a chunk of chicken liver out for catfish is a fun time too.


----------



## kochanut

fly fishing all of the way 100%


----------



## madonafly

Hows it going lil bro?


----------



## sawsman

I enjoy ALL fishing, always and ALL ways. Simply because I enjoy it.


----------



## kochanut

madonafly said:


> Hows it going lil bro?


its good. its hot as **** here. but glad im finally here after fiasco it took to get into a certain middle east country since i wasent flying on orders.


----------



## trout bum

If I cant catch it on a fly, I dont want to catch it.

TB


----------



## madonafly

trout bum said:


> If I cant catch it on a fly, I dont want to catch it.
> 
> TB


Me too.... 8) Well I still want it, but might not get my want is all. Doesn't happen often :O•-:


----------



## trout bum

Pez Gallo said:


> I use the equipment that the conditions dictate or whatever rod is looking the best to me.
> 
> It would be interesting to know why this question came up.
> 
> It's interesting to me those who consider themselves to be serious fishermen and only do one or the other. I think that people who only flyfish don't really know how to use a spinning or casting rod correctly with various presentations, otherwise I really believe they would do it more often because it is really fun. For those who only spinfish, I believe the same to be true. Flyfishing can be a ton of fun.
> 
> It's kind of like someone who only dates blondes. What a boring life.
> 
> It's all about personal preference, but a lot of people are missing out.


Its not that we dont know how. I started out fishing bait and gear and when I was ten decided there was no challenge in it.


----------



## Pez Gallo

trout bum said:


> Its not that we dont know how. I started out fishing bait and gear and when I was ten decided there was no challenge in it.


Do you think that you were really using conventional fishing gear to its best capacity at age 10? or do you think that using conventional gear means throwing a worm under a bobber or casting and retrieving a mepps spinner?

Let me talk about just one conventional fishing tactic, jig fishing. People who are serious about jig fishing, not only pour their own jigs (some of the molds are customized), paint their own jigs, create their own plastic molds, tie their own jigs etc etc. Each modification can make the jig sit differently, swim differently, look differently etc.

That is all before you start fishing with them. Now we are talking about the skill it actually takes to fish with a jig CORRECTLY for the situation. Or just being able to know when you are getting bit.

Oh, and you have to make sure to match the correct rod, reel, and line for the presentation you are doing with the jig.

Trust me, it takes years of experience to get decent at jig fishing. The same could be said for various other types of presentations like carolina and texas rigging, drop shotting, and other finesse styles of fishing. heck, even using crank baits correctly takes a lot of knowledge.

Sure, it is "easy" for someone to pick up a spin rod and use it, but to use it correctly and most effectively takes time. It took me a lot longer to begin to figure out how to use jigs correctly than it took me to figure out fly fishing.


----------



## madonafly

Pez Gallo said:


> [quote="trout bum":3s6qpbdu]
> Its not that we dont know how. I started out fishing bait and gear and when I was ten decided there was no challenge in it.


Do you think that you were really using conventional fishing gear to its best capacity at age 10? or do you think that using conventional gear means throwing a worm under a bobber or casting and retrieving a mepps spinner?

Let me talk about just one conventional fishing tactic, jig fishing. People who are serious about jig fishing, not only pour their own jigs (some of the molds are customized), paint their own jigs, create their own plastic molds, tie their own jigs etc etc. Each modification can make the jig sit differently, swim differently, look differently etc.

That is all before you start fishing with them. Now we are talking about the skill it actually takes to fish with a jig CORRECTLY for the situation. Or just being able to know when you are getting bit.

Oh, and you have to make sure to match the correct rod, reel, and line for the presentation you are doing with the jig.

Trust me, it takes years of experience to get decent at jig fishing. The same could be said for various other types of presentations like carolina and texas rigging, drop shotting, and other finesse styles of fishing. heck, even using crank baits correctly takes a lot of knowledge.

Sure, it is "easy" for someone to pick up a spin rod and use it, but to use it correctly and most effectively takes time. It took me a lot longer to begin to figure out how to use jigs correctly than it took me to figure out fly fishing.[/quote:3s6qpbdu]

Then the same can be said to you about fly fishing. You have not learned to do it correctly. All the different casting techniques.
Everything you describes sounds like fly fishing. You go into detail of making your own jigs...most of us make our own flies. We do NOT rely on any sent what so ever.

I don't get why it would take years to jig fish.
Like anything else you would have to learn to read different waters and rates of retrieve, what lure and so on, but the same is true for fly fishing.

You CAN take a 5 year old out and give them a spinning outfit and they are going to catch fish, even be able to cast....same can not be said for fly fishing.
That is the reason most have given here as to why they switch.

Fly fishing is what fly, what color, what size, what depth or if you are lucky, top water...sound familiar? No smell, just imitate the best you can.

Next, it is, how to get it out there. Wind in the face? you can still do it. Trees or mountain behind you? You can still do it.
There is overhead false casting, there is steeple cast, side arm, you can even learn to cast around trees. Haul, double haul...roll cast...etc
The line is the only thing that is going to get that fly out there.
I see allot of windshield wipers in fly fishing and allot of trolling..both catch fish, but now you are on a gin clear water, fish hanging under a ledge......

So to say, jig is more difficult isn't true, but to say you can make any type of fishing as easy or as difficult as you want IS true.

These are great answers people!!!! I love it.


----------



## Pez Gallo

madonafly said:


> Then the same can be said to you about fly fishing. You have not learned to do it correctly. All the different casting techniques.


Actually, I own quite a few fly rods, among them two-handed fly rods, a salt water rod, various trout rods, etc. and feel that I am quite proficient at using them.

I'm not interested in talking about what gear is easier to use in the first year or two. I'm talking about being really skilled at using these tools. It takes just as much dedication to become a top notch conventional gear fisherman as it takes to be a top notch flyfisherman.

What some of you flyfishing only types are saying is that you could join the FLW walleye, redfish, or bass leagues and be as good as a pro overnight? Get real! That's just as rediculous as taking someone who only spinfishes and expects them to go join the US flyfishing team next month.


----------



## madonafly

That is what I said, It can be as simple or as sophisticated as you want.
But I am pretty sure that most here are just regular Fishers. Anyone of us here can take it to what ever extremes.

Allot of the success in any fishing is the right bait/lure/fly - the right presentation (zone) and the right retrieve.
Now to get that lure out there 100 ft is pretty easy with spinning, but fly is going to take allot of practice. I am talking shore fishing, not something you have to do all the time.
Add obstacles to this and I think you will find some Fly Fishers switch to spinning.
Simple basics.

Non of this needs to matter, it is just talk. Whatever makes you feel good and gets what you are after, then that is all anyone can ask for.


----------



## trout bum

I think it is a lot easier to imitate a bait fish with a lure than to get a perfect drag free drift over conflicting currents 20 or 30 yards away. But whaterver floats your bait!


----------



## GaryFish

Funny. Growing up and fishing with my Grandpa, he was an elitist bait fisherman. He'd taken bait fishing streams to a whole new level. He used a fly rod, what he called a stream rod - a 9 foot fiberglass thing, with one of those wind-up power reels, loaded with 6# mono. And he was a stickler about what kind of worms he'd use - he grew his own and was careful about feeding them. And he was great with hoppers - knowing which hoppers to catch, which sizes of live ones to fish, and how to fish them. I'd fish with him on a stream 15 feet wide, with overhanging willows on both sides, reaching out so there was a 2 foot wide casting lane in the middle, and he could put a worm or hopper exactly where it needed to be, without hanging a tree. It was incredible to watch. And the guy could catch fish. Holy cow could that guy catch fish! 

I learned that any kind of fishing - you can elevate it to whatever you want. You can elevate your skill to where ever you want it. Which to me, is what makes it so great, and beautiful.


----------



## bullsnot

I am a switch hitter. Some days I'm in the mood to hit the stream with the fly rod and others there is nothing like kicking back on the shore with a cold beverage or hanging out good friends while we troll deeper waters.

To me the feeling of a fish striking my fly on top water and the feel of a fish pounding my lure as I am retreving it is equally gratifying.

In all honesty I am probably a jack of all trades and a master of none but that's ok because I enjoy my fishing and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER

bullsnot said:


> I am a switch hitter. Some days I'm in the mood to hit the stream with the fly rod and others there is nothing like kicking back on the shore with a cold beverage or hanging out good friends while we troll deeper waters.
> 
> To me the feeling of a fish striking my fly on top water and the feel of a fish pounding my lure as I am retreving it is equally gratifying.
> 
> In all honesty I am probably a jack of all trades and a master of none but that's ok because I enjoy my fishing and that's all that matters to me.


AMEN.... Only thing I would add is anybody who is a self proclaimed fishing master, no matter what tactics or equipment they use are selling themselves short. You can always become wiser. There are always different conditions to deal with and no day is ever the same. 
PS I love double-fisting rivers.


----------



## orvis1

There is always someone better than you ... You can always learn... I love getting out with the long rod but I also love tricking the fish with a jig or soft plastic..


----------



## brookieguy1

Pez Gallo said:


> madonafly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then the same can be said to you about fly fishing. You have not learned to do it correctly. All the different casting techniques.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I own quite a few fly rods, among them two-handed fly rods, a salt water rod, various trout rods, etc. and feel that I am quite proficient at using them.
> 
> I'm not interested in talking about what gear is easier to use in the first year or two. I'm talking about being really skilled at using these tools. It takes just as much dedication to become a top notch conventional gear fisherman as it takes to be a top notch flyfisherman.
> 
> What some of you flyfishing only types are saying is that you could join the FLW walleye, redfish, or bass leagues and be as good as a pro overnight? Get real! That's just as rediculous as taking someone who only spinfishes and expects them to go join the US flyfishing team next month.
Click to expand...

+1 Pez. I love flyfishing, but jigging is still my go-to. There is one thing it absolutely excels in.... alpine brook trout. There's just no duplicating the bounce of a jig on the bottom effeciently with a flyrod.


----------



## sinergy

I dont see what the fuss is about I can catch just as many fish if not more with fly rod and nymph then if I were using a spinning outfit and a tube jig. To be honest with I can jig with my fly outfit done many many times just for fun... dropshot rig is not that much different then the provo bouncer. I will say there much steeper learning curve for a beginner with a Fly Rod. The whole mechanics of properly presenting a dry vs casting a jig out and retrieving it back is much more involved but the reality of it is any person who takes the time to hones the craft and put the work is going to benefit the rewards.


----------



## wyogoob

flyguy7 said:


> I always enjoy ice fishing season because it is much easier to drink beer than when fly fishing. And the stronger stuff keeps you warm when the pac boots and bibs won't....


Yeah, now we're talkin'. I love my coffee and it's hard to drink coffee while fly fishing. Ice fishing is cool and a great way for novices like myself to practice my jigging techniques.

And ice fishing is the best match for my casting abilities.


----------



## poiboy

To each his own, as to what style of fishing he wants to do. There are many factors that go into determining the best gear for any fishing situation. I use a fly rod on the rivers because from experience and preference, it's the way to go. I only fish the lakes when I take the family fishing and so I use spinning gear there. At the ocean, I fish for giant trevally (Ulua) and heavy tackle is the way it's done. I enjoy fishing, period.


----------



## LOAH

I'd fish worms or hoppers with kite string tied to a broom stick if that's what was available.

It doesn't matter what kind of gear I choose to use to get the fish in my hand, as long as I'm fishing.

I'm better with certain things than others, but that's part of the fun; expanding the skill set.



Maybe one day I'll "mature" into a one dimensional angler, but I really hope not. :mrgreen: 

That's when I believe I will have lost the essence of why I'm on the water.


----------



## madonafly

Well I don't know about the one dimensional. I only fly fish, but I got streamers, wets, nymphs, Chironomids, drys...then I got rivers and stillwater. I got Pontoon/tube, or wading. Then there is roll cast, steeple cast, side arm, overhead, false....Oh Heck...I am to busy to be one dimensional....LOL


----------



## LOAH

Most of that applies to other methods as well, although there is definitely a lot of finesse trickery with fly line. That's for sure.


----------



## madonafly

LOAH said:


> Most of that applies to other methods as well, although there is definitely a lot of finesse trickery with fly line. That's for sure.


Some does, not going to say most. :? :O•-:


----------



## lunkerhunter2

I spin fish most of the summer and fall and when it gets cold(november through april)i fly fish a lot. I hate snakes or i would fly fish more in the summer.


----------



## madonafly

That is different...if I was to spin, it would be during the freezing months. Guides are bigger and don't freeze up like fly line and guides do.
We still got to drown some flies Brod.


----------



## LOAH

madonafly said:


> LOAH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of that applies to other methods as well, although there is definitely a lot of finesse trickery with fly line. That's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Some does, not going to say most. :? :O•-:
Click to expand...

Absolutely most.

Any fly you can use on a fly rod can be used behind a bubble or a sinker on a spinning rod. Not saying that it's the best presentation, but add a pontoon/tube, rivers and stillwater, wading, sidearm, overhead...catch my _drift?_

That's most. The only thing missing is the fly line and the specialized casting involved with that.

Look, I'm not saying anything is better than the other. Fly fishing is awesome and there's plenty to learn, no matter what skill level anyone's at. All I'm saying with the whole "one dimensional" bit is that it's all fly fishing and that I'm glad I don't restrict myself (for whatever reason) to just that.

For me, if one thing isn't working out, it's nice to know how to try something else.


----------



## madonafly

I think you missed my point. I wasn't talking the fly/lure/bait whatever. I was talking "fly fishing" 
I just don't get the one dimensional thing. But I didn't get it when Pat said it either....LOL
If switching to a spinning outfit when you can't do it with a fly outfit makes you whole then so be it.


----------



## LOAH

Actually, for clarification purposes, I usually switch to a fly rod (if I'm not already using both) when the catching is consistent with other methods, just to mix things up and see what else they'll hit. Keeps it interesting when I'm being spoiled with great fishing. 

Sometimes I'll only take a fly rod out of the car to force myself into more practice. In those cases, I will get stubborn about "fly only" fishing and take the skunk, if that happens.


----------



## madonafly

I think you are not alone on this. I am betting most are not secure enough with just FF gear, and that is cool. Nothing a little dedication and practice can't cure, but if what people do works for them and the desire isn't 100% then so be that...;-)


----------



## lunkerhunter2

madonafly said:


> That is different...if I was to spin, it would be during the freezing months. Guides are bigger and don't freeze up like fly line and guides do.
> We still got to drown some flies Brod.


There still right where i left them Jod.


----------



## scott_rn

madonafly said:


> You CAN take a 5 year old out and give them a spinning outfit and they are going to catch fish, even be able to cast....same can not be said for fly fishing.


Sure you can. My kid was 3 when he caught his first fish on a fly rod, and I didn't even cast it for him (he was dangling it off a bridge on the logan).

I believe fly fishing can be far less efficient at times. If you're fishing really deep or a very fast retreive you can't cover as much water as quickly as you can with spinning gear. I tried fishing deep last month in Prince William Sound and went 1/2 an hour without a strike while my friend caught 5 fish. Plus I felt like I was jigging. Why would you jig with a fly rod? I don't have anything against jigging, it just felt very inefficient trying to fish 50-60 feet of water and a 1:1 reel to pull a fish up from that depth.

Stripping streamers is a blast, but again, I don't beleive you can cover the same amount of water as you can with spinning gear (jig, lure, whatever). If you're spin fishing: the hook leaves the tip of the rod and is in the water before while the flyline is still making its way out there.

When I want to be efficient, I choose the most efficient method I can.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

scott_rn said:


> madonafly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You CAN take a 5 year old out and give them a spinning outfit and they are going to catch fish, even be able to cast....same can not be said for fly fishing.
Click to expand...

Not a true statement. My son caught his first fish ever on a fly rod at a year old. He has since caught several dozen if not hundreds of fish on a fly rod on his own. 1 trip to Mantua last summer he landed 58 fish on his own with a fly rod. 8)


----------



## Grandpa D

I also started my boys on fly rods at an early age.
Sure they won't be great at it at first but who is?
7' to 7 1/5' rods in 4 or 5 weight make great rods for kids.


----------



## madonafly

Good to hear, all 3 of you. Hopefully they stick with it... After all the fly reel is simplicity at it's finest and a great choice for young ones.

But remember there is fishing with a fly outfit, and there is fly fishing...still two different things. ;-)
Dangling a fly from a fly rod and line off a bridge could be done with a Tenkara, or a stick with line...not really fly fishing is it?

I have taught many, and if you got a one year old that can cast, strip and so on..congratulations...you have a gifted child!
I have had 5 year olds that comprehend and do okay, but it does take training, admit it. :lol:


----------



## scott_rn

madonafly said:


> But remember there is fishing with a fly outfit, and there is fly fishing...still two different things. ;-)
> Dangling a fly from a fly rod and line off a bridge could be done with a Tenkara, or a stick with line...not really fly fishing is it?


"not really fly fishing" was kind of my point. Campfire has told me he trolls rapalas behind his motorized canoe with fly rod, not really fly fishing in my book. Sure he could use streamers, but he'd probably catch fewer fish - he could also use a spinning rod 

Now that I moved to Alaska it's tough to fly fish in the colder months. The kenai is about the only river that's open right now, so it's time to punch some holes in the ice. Of course some Alaskans get creative when there is not any open water 



 (watch the video, it's pretty funny).


----------



## madonafly

All that drilling probably scattered the fish into next week! Is it any wonder? Now if he could have gone back the next day and still had the long hole open, think the outcome could have been different?

I thought of using a fast sink fly line with a chironomid because on open water this is Chan's choice, but the only draw back is the fish running and cutting the line:-(

Someday, I will try walking on water.......


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur

madonafly said:


> Dangling a fly from a fly rod and line off a bridge could be done with a Tenkara, or a stick with line...not really fly fishing is it?


You might find this interesting: Tenkara Fly-fishing has been around for over 200 years. Perhaps fly-fishing is many things other than casting on royal water up stream with a single wet-fly, heh heh heh 

In my opinion - Nowadays, fly fishing is many things. To some it requires skillful presentation and to others it's a means to an end result. I think what Madona is getting at is presenting a fly cannot be done effectively by really tiny youngsters, cause in reality they just can't, which is fine. Sure, they can catch a fish on a fly rod but it didn't take any skill dangling or indicator fishing or trolling on a lake. They get the thrill of fishing which is fantastic, but it's not the skilled approach that makes 'fly-fishing' surounds itself with. But the point of all of it is for the same end result, FUN! And that's what should tie all anglers together anyhow.

To me, fishing as a whole (excluding bait) takes skill and dedication to produce the desired target. I know for me, a baitcaster will always be in the boat along with fly rods certain times of the year. You won't catch me tossing streamers in the fall farce or plugs in the spring or targeting toddler-tunas with flies, my weapon of choice will always be dictated by the fishing I want to accomplish, even if it's using bait


----------



## madonafly

F/V Gulf Ventur said:


> madonafly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dangling a fly from a fly rod and line off a bridge could be done with a Tenkara, or a stick with line...not really fly fishing is it?
> 
> 
> 
> You might find this interesting: Tenkara Fly-fishing has been around for over 200 years. Perhaps fly-fishing is many things other than casting on royal water up stream with a single wet-fly, heh heh heh
> 
> In my opinion - Nowadays, fly fishing is many things. To some it requires skillful presentation and to others it's a means to an end result. I think what Madona is getting at is presenting a fly cannot be done effectively by really tiny youngsters, cause in reality they just can't, which is fine. Sure, they can catch a fish on a fly rod but it didn't take any skill dangling or indicator fishing or trolling on a lake. They get the thrill of fishing which is fantastic, but it's not the skilled approach that makes 'fly-fishing' surounds itself with. But the point of all of it is for the same end result, FUN! And that's what should tie all anglers together anyhow.
> 
> To me, fishing as a whole (excluding bait) takes skill and dedication to produce the desired target. I know for me, a baitcaster will always be in the boat along with fly rods certain times of the year. You won't catch me tossing streamers in the fall farce or plugs in the spring or targeting toddler-tunas with flies, my weapon of choice will always be dictated by the fishing I want to accomplish, even if it's using bait
Click to expand...

I am familiar with Tenkara, but thanks. The phrasing was wrong, it should have been or a stick with string (not really fly fishing).

I do consider Tenkara another form of fly fishing, but with an average length of at least 12', I doubt many children will be doing it soon, but never know. They are light as heck  . And I agree with you on the baitcasting need a little dedication.

Now lets just go do, that voodoo, that you do so well....LOL


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur

madonafly said:


> F/V Gulf Ventur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madonafly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dangling a fly from a fly rod and line off a bridge could be done with a Tenkara, or a stick with line...not really fly fishing is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I am familiar with Tenkara, but thanks. The phrasing was wrong, it should have been or a stick with string (not really fly fishing).
> 
> I do consider Tenkara another form of fly fishing, but with an average length of at least 12', I doubt many children will be doing it soon, but never know. They are light as heck  . And I agree with you on the baitcasting need a little dedication.
> 
> Now lets just go do, that voodoo, that you do so well....LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Ha!... Very true

Yes, let's!


----------



## scott_rn

So tenkara is fly fishing, how about center pin? Some fly fishing purists consider that (calling someone a pinner) the highest level of insult, right?

Good to hear from you Bryan. Still in Idaho?


----------



## madonafly

I don't know much about center pin , but what I have seen, it is a spinning rod and just a reel that LOOKS like a fly reel. It is loaded with mono. To me NO it isn't fly fishing.
But it goes back to my comment about a fly reel be simplicity at it's finest.
Tenkara is every thing fly fishing except the reel. Just a CULTURAL difference.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur

scott_rn said:


> So tenkara is fly fishing, how about center pin? Some fly fishing purists consider that (calling someone a pinner) the highest level of insult, right?
> 
> Good to hear from you Bryan. Still in Idaho?


Pinners and gillneters should be a punishable crime... Just my opinion of course 

Just getting back to SLC, be here for a few months, before heading back up North. Hope things have been well for ya!


----------



## scott_rn

F/V Gulf Ventur said:


> Pinners and gillneters should be a punishable crime... Just my opinion of course


Pinners - The drake will do that to you!

Gillnetters - The trawlers this year killed (and threw back) 58,000 king salmon http://www.adn.com/2010/11/08/1544028/b ... ermen.html

Also, what's with the Belize teaser? Where are the photos of fish?


----------



## scott_rn

On a side note, the kid is getting better at fly fishing and keeps telling me he is going to catch his own king salmon this year








(even if it isn't on a fly)


----------



## madonafly

scott_rn said:


> On a side note, the kid is getting better at fly fishing and keeps telling me he is going to catch his own king salmon this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (even if it isn't on a fly)


LMAO...just be sure he is anchored down! :roll: :shock:


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur

scott_rn said:


> F/V Gulf Ventur":2d2ept3e]Pinners and gillneters should be a punishable crime... Just my opinion of course :)
> [/quote]
> Pinners - The drake will do that to you!
> Gillnetters - The trawlers this year killed (and threw back) 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.adn.com/2010/11/08/1544028/b ... ermen.html[/URL]
> 
> Also, what's with the Belize teaser? Where are the photos of fish?[/quote:2d2ept3e]
> 
> I don't spend anytime on the Drake, so I'm not sure what all the frat kids think these days
> 
> Yep, gillnetting is bad.. Too effective. You should google the East Coast Cod fiasco, indiscriminate curtain of death, that's for sure.
> 
> Yeah, I gotta catch up on everything. Got some fisheys, will put them up soon. Just getting back and it's snowing, so... Time to shred the gnar for a few
> 
> Maybe you could get the youngster a youth full body climbing harness and rig a holder for the rod butt, clamp on safety straps to the rod somehow... Mini-kid stand-up rig, ha! Put him on belay too
Click to expand...


----------



## cpierce

This has been a good discussion, with a lot of good points brought up. I have really enjoyed seeing how different anglers approach different situations. 

I fished with spinning and bait gear exclusively for about 27 years, then I started fly fishing part time. Now I fly fish pretty much exclusively. I say pretty much, because I haven't ocean fished or been over really deep water for a long time. If I get a chance to do that again I would probably use whatever would get my lure down where it needed to be. The lure might still be a fly though.  

I switched to fly fishing first because I found it to be more effective for how I wanted to fish. With bait or lures I found that I was going smaller and smaller and a light as I could get, but I would still spook fish that I could see. With a fly rod I can fish very clear and shallow mountain streams and high lakes with a far more delicate presentation than I could do with a spinning outfit. With spinning or bait gear the weight is up close to the bait or is the spinner. Invariably it would spook half the fish. Fly and a bubble had much the same effect--too much disturbance. 

With a 3wt line and rod you can present a small dry with less disturbance than a small breath of wind makes. Well, you can, but that isn't to say that I can all the time.  When it works though, and that big cruiser that I had been watching for 20 minutes comes up, closely inspects, and then takes it, well, there are no words that can truly describe those experiences.    

To me a fly rod is more challenging, responsive, delicate, and efficient for the type of fish hunting I do! I also no longer kill everything I catch, so I appreciate that a fly hooked fish is usually in good shape to be released. I still eat a lot of fish, but it is mostly pan fish. That is my choice right now, and sure I will still sit and bait hooks for kids and grandkids all day. If I am taking them fishing, it is all about them and their experience. That is an efficient method for them. Each is ok, just different.


----------



## Jsw

strickly fly fishing for the last 15 years i dont own a spinning rod the only rods at my house that arent fly rods are a barbi and transformers rod for my kids but am making fly rods for my kids so in a couple years when there old enough to whip a fly without catching themself they have one its kind of an obsession in my family


----------

